# Virtual Microphone



## Xonest (Oct 11, 2020)

I want to add a virtual microphone in OBS so that people can hear me from the virtual camera.


----------



## akofsu (Nov 13, 2020)

Why does no moderator answer this question or problem? *Has this function been integrated yet?*


----------



## akofsu (Nov 13, 2020)

I mean, this feature would be *breathtaking*! :)


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 13, 2020)

You can show your support for this feature request here: https://ideas.obsproject.com/posts/965/additional-aux-send-monitor-channel-or-virtual-audio-output


----------



## akofsu (Nov 13, 2020)

In which version of *OBS-Studio* do you think the function is integrated?


----------



## akofsu (Nov 13, 2020)

*What I mean is*, in which newer version of OBS-Studio is the function integrated? *Do you have plans for integrating the function?*


----------



## AlexBerger3 (Nov 14, 2020)

I don't think *dodgepong *can answer your question in which newer version of *OBS-Studio* the feature should be integrated.

*I also like this function, then I don't need to use ManyCam anymore.*


----------



## AlexBerger3 (Nov 14, 2020)

*@dodgepong Do you have plans for integrating the function?*


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 16, 2020)

It's something we would like to be able to do, yes. I couldn't guess which future version will have the feature, though. There are a number of technical challenges that need to be overcome first.


----------



## dazef (Nov 16, 2020)

I find this idea very exciting!! ;D


----------



## ekxyod (Nov 17, 2020)

How many problems do you first have to overcome to bring us up to date on when the virtual microphone will go into *development*?


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 17, 2020)

You're not going to get a "when." It will happen when it happens.


----------



## MichaelPA (Nov 19, 2020)

That would be a good idea.


----------



## Fefo (Nov 20, 2020)

Nice to see this feature being explored, it's a logical step after integrating the virtual cam.


----------



## LiveOverflow (Nov 20, 2020)

"It is a logical step after the integration of the virtual camera." - *Yes, definitely!*


----------



## Zapa (Jan 24, 2021)

I was searching for this feature and stumbled upon this post. Yes, please! With virtual camera we need a virtual microphone to send all audio generated by the OBS mixer.


----------



## jdDoesIT (Jan 25, 2021)

Hello everyone. I too want this feature integrated into OBS, but as a developer I can attest to the difficulty in developing things of this nature and finding the right release to add this to. It is not as simple as seeing a demand and cranking it out. There are so many existing planned features that came before this as well as unplanned features (AKA bugs) to address.

While we patiently wait I have discovered a workaround that I was able to implement today. Here is what is required.

Download the lite version of virtual audio cable and install it. (https://vac.muzychenko.net/en/download.htm)
Set the audio that you want to export to also go to the monitor
Set the monitor to be the virtual line that VAC created.
In the application that you want to hear the OBS "Virtual Mic" in set the mic to be the same virtual line that you set as the monitor

Enjoy and be patient.


----------



## bxm83 (Jan 28, 2021)

jdDoesIT said:


> Hello everyone. I too want this feature integrated into OBS, but as a developer I can attest to the difficulty in developing things of this nature and finding the right release to add this to. It is not as simple as seeing a demand and cranking it out. There are so many existing planned features that came before this as well as unplanned features (AKA bugs) to address.
> 
> While we patiently wait I have discovered a workaround that I was able to implement today. Here is what is required.
> 
> ...


One of the other workarounds that I use is to send out NDI and pick it up with ndi virtual input. You get both your webcam and audio that way and you can use monitors correctly. However, this is probably more resource heavy.


----------



## pcoronaf (Jun 16, 2021)

This would be a very useful feature, add 1 to the list of users requesting it

Thank you also for the workaround, it is working so far


----------

